# Wireless N



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

Has anyone had issue detecting or finding N wireless frequency? If so what you did you fix it? I can't see my WiFi N. SSID. When my other devices see it. I tried the obvious. Factory reset and such. Anyone have any other advice I could use. I would greatly appreciate

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

I think I found the culprit..It can't detect 5Ghz . Can anyone confirm?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcj30606 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mine works fine at 2.4 but cannot confirm that 5 does not

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## starscrean718 (Oct 23, 2011)

yea 2.4 on N works,,its confirmed that N on 5ghz doesn't,,not that 5 is is gonna make it faster,,its just that a lot of devices use 2.4 which can cause interference


----------

